# Training partner needed!



## Vigigax (5 Jul 2015)

Help!! I am desperately looking for a training partner that is interested in training for time trials, pursuits or 200/500m efforts, basically a sprinter. I feel my motivation has waned, hopefully there is someone out there I can push myself with, learn from and improve my speed. Please get in touch if interested.


----------



## ianwoodi (23 Aug 2015)

Vigigax said:


> Help!! I am desperately looking for a training partner that is interested in training for time trials, pursuits or 200/500m efforts, basically a sprinter. I feel my motivation has waned, hopefully there is someone out there I can push myself with, learn from and improve my speed. Please get in touch if interested.


where are you looking for a training partener


----------



## Vigigax (23 Aug 2015)

Pretty much, yes.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (24 Aug 2015)

Pardon.


----------



## Citius (24 Aug 2015)

Thread of the year.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Aug 2015)

WHERE ARE YOU.


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> WHERE ARE YOU.



Here.


----------



## berty bassett (24 Aug 2015)

i can't see you ?


----------



## ianwoodi (25 Aug 2015)

and again where are you well I give up will train alone


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Aug 2015)

What a doughnut :0)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2015)

He's here, he's there, he's everything farking where, Vigigax, Vigigax


----------



## screenman (25 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> He's here, he's there, he's everything farking where, Vigigax, Vigigax




She, not he.


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Aug 2015)

screenman said:


> Here.


You can't be. I'm here and you're not. Unless you're hiding. Are you hiding?


----------



## screenman (25 Aug 2015)

swee'pea99 said:


> You can't be. I'm here and you're not. Unless you're hiding. Are you hiding?



Just checked, I am still here.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (25 Aug 2015)

1,2,3......99 a 100. Here I come, ready or not!


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Aug 2015)

screenman said:


> Just checked, I am still here.


Well I'm there now, so that probably explains it.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Sep 2015)




----------

